# Mike's Tapes



## Kaos0100 (Jul 16, 1999)

Hello - Everyone seems to have had such good results from these tapes that I would like to purchase them. How do I do that? I seem to have been having a pretty good time with my IBS-D until this past Monday...don't know what set it off. I have been under some stress lately. One of my dogs was killed by a car on 12/15 and it's been really hard on me. Could that just now be showing up in my IBS?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

www.ibsaudioprogram.comI think wil ltell you what you need to know. If not email Mike-timelineservices###cs.comOhh, hold on, this will take you right to it! http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/theaudioprogram.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kaos0100, I am very sorry to hear about your dog. Very sad. It could be very possible this is having an effect on your IBS.I think you will find the tapes very benefical for your IBS and perhaps for some other reasons. Let us know if you have any questions on any of this.Again sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## Kaos0100 (Jul 16, 1999)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm definitely going to check out purchasing the tapes. This "spell" that I'm having is continuing, and now it's time for it to STOP.


----------

